# Sponsored Employment



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone know employers who sponsor unskilled filipino workers or filipino's with welding qualifications or industrial engineer experience/degree fro Philippine uni. 

Only interested in companies that sponsor Filipinos


----------

